# Stallion suggestions please (showjumpers)



## Navalgem (10 February 2011)

for this mare: (Lupicor x Furore x Topas) Minka damline. (The foal got a 1st prem at the futurity in 09 and is by Coriano Z - recent pic of him is as a rising 2yo)





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJqXYCBfJGQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAhoN3DSwSQ


----------



## eventrider23 (10 February 2011)

Having just had this chat with you, you know who I think it should be! LOL


----------



## stolensilver (10 February 2011)

It really depends on what you want to improve or change. There were lots of superb showjumping stallions at last week's stallion show. Balloon is a super mover with an incredible jump. He's modern, leggy and IMO needs a mare who is strong through the loin. Extreme of Cavallini is a similar type to Balloon and very talented. Typhoon S falls into this type too.

Then there is Landpirol who is a big, athletic more old fashioned type of horse who has jumped at GP internationally as well as doing advanced dressage. He is BIG but very handsome and light on his feet.

Or there was Crusador (by Cassini II) who was possibly the best jumper there, endless scope but a very scratchy mover.

Or if you like French lines there is Necker Platiere. A bigger framed horse with a big jump. 

Or Billy Mexico, all round curves and cheekiness. Or his sire Cevin Z who is a bigger stamp of a stallion. Or Billy Congo.

Or then there are John Whitaker's stallions. Peppermill and Argento. Both handsome powerhouses with massive jumps.

In the end it is all down to knowing your mare, personal preference and deciding what stamp of horse is your favourite. Its a good idea to go and visit the stallions on your shortlist too. They are often very different in the flesh to how they appear in photos and videos.


----------



## Navalgem (10 February 2011)

LOL! I just wanted to see some different ideas... 

I've been considering El Thuder, Tangelo van Der Zuthoove, Wolkenderry, Aerobic from Nijhof

She's very sharp so need to have good temperaments and rideability, would like to add height too as she's 16hh.


----------



## eventrider23 (10 February 2011)

Cough (El thuder) Cough


----------



## stolensilver (10 February 2011)

Brendon's stud's stallions have fabulous temperaments. And they all have good competition records. 

You're just going to have to make a shortlist and go stud visiting. Its that time of year.


----------



## Navalgem (10 February 2011)

Yeah just wish I hadn't been at a show last weekend with the 2yo or I'dhave seen all those at SSGB!


----------



## christine48 (10 February 2011)

What a lovely mare! There are so many good SJ stallions out there, I wouldn't know where to begin. looking at the photos from Addington the ones that cought my eye were Legrande, Billy Mexico and Balloon. If you go abroard then my two favorites are Contendro1 and Balou de Rouet


----------



## Navalgem (10 February 2011)

Thank you Christine   I am at a bit of a loss but I need to get an idea then shortlist and reshortlist lol.


----------



## maestro (11 February 2011)

Im a great fan of Super Trooper De Ness, he looks very ridable and scopy.  I have put Cendy on one of my mares for this year, love his ridability, scope and blood lines.


----------



## henryhorn (11 February 2011)

I would take a look at H and Country's coverage of the recent stallion showcase at Addington once they start broadcasting it, there were some truly inspiring stallions there. 
I liked two of the Brendon stallions particularly, plus Balloon, Billy Mexico and the chesnut stallion of the Funnel's, his jump was simply amazing, you got the impression he would just keep giving them a foot no matter how high the poles were! (I would have to check my breeding book to see his name sorry, but others more expert will no doubt know).
I would then go and see them in the flesh to see how they would improve your mare, plusd when breeding you have to have your own personal Wow factor I think, which makes your final decision easy.
You should have come to the Showcase, meeting so many stallions in their boxes was such a good experience, nothing pulled faces etc and as someone else has said, vids can be deceiving re build.
Your mare certainly looks worth breeding from too...


----------



## tristar (11 February 2011)

i'd second balou du rouet, i think he has the perfect canter for sj, but i like flipper d'elle but he's only small


----------



## christine48 (11 February 2011)

Balout de Rouet's seem to have a reputation of trainability. Is your mare sharp? what aspects do you want to improve the most. If I were being super critical and splitting hairs, you might want to go for something with a bigger front. Your mare is lovely , let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Puzzled (11 February 2011)

Love my Balou du Rouet filly. There are lots of pics on here if you want to have a look. We also have a yearling by Cash Point who has the most fantastic temperament. Cash Point also looked very classy at the Hartpury Stallion Show.


----------



## Anne_GTI (11 February 2011)

I would recomment Verdi for this horse. I've seen these bloodlines matched and that worked out pretty well. 
The ones I've seen from Verdi all have a really good character. 
Verdi himself is a candidate for the OG in London.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (11 February 2011)

Would also recommend Verdi.We have a yearling filly and she has the most amazing temperament and movement.


----------



## JonnisSwe (12 February 2011)

Hickstead
Balou Du Roet
Monte Bellini
Bon Balou
Cornet Obolensky


----------



## cruiseline (12 February 2011)

The Brendon stallions are stunning and you would find one to fit any mare in the UK. My personal favourites are Don VHP Z, Warrior, Unbelievable Darco, El Thuder (well all of them really for different reasons).

Balou Du Rouet is a very nice stallion, I have 2 fillies by him and love love love them.
Cash Point is also nice, I have used him too.


----------



## Navalgem (15 February 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

Lots of food for thought - Verdi is an interesting one as I considered him for her 3 years ago but as she was only small and a maiden I wanted a smaller stallion 1st time round.  I adore his breeding - Quidam de Revel x Landgraf I x Calypso I.  Anyone know anything about his competition record?

I've also had Kannan and Cicero Van Paemel mentioned to me.  Kannan's youngsters seem to be doing very well in young horse classes - I don't know much about Cicero.

I do really like El Thuder, I first saw him at his AES grading (he was my favourite of the day!) and have watched him at Scope, ER's Tam was stunning and what a fabulous temperament too.

These are some old pics of her taken in January of her 5th Year but closest thing I have to a conformation shot:


----------



## eventrider23 (15 February 2011)

It also comes down to how much you have to spend on stud fees.  I LOVE Cicero...he is a big boy at 16.3 but amazing -stud fee is I think £1100.  Verdi...again superb stallion but stud fee is 1250euros.  So a lot also comes down to budget as well as what suits your mare.


----------



## cruiseline (15 February 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			It also comes down to how much you have to spend on stud fees.  I LOVE Cicero...he is a big boy at 16.3 but amazing -stud fee is I think £1100.  Verdi...again superb stallion but stud fee is 1250euros.  So a lot also comes down to budget as well as what suits your mare.
		
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## southsidestud (16 February 2011)

Cicero is awesome also a Kannan fan dont think you can go wrong with these stallions. Both great producers good pedigrees and stud fee is v~reasonable!


----------



## henryhorn (16 February 2011)

edited to say the chesnut mentioned was Billy Mexico, the post was writtten when I was tired to say the least!


----------



## Anne_GTI (16 February 2011)

Navalgem said:



			Thanks for all the replies!

Lots of food for thought - Verdi is an interesting one as I considered him for her 3 years ago but as she was only small and a maiden I wanted a smaller stallion 1st time round.  I adore his breeding - Quidam de Revel x Landgraf I x Calypso I.  Anyone know anything about his competition record?
		
Click to expand...

If all goes well he should be one of the horses for the Netherlands in London 2012.

Verdi is among the group of future championship horses. In his seventh year he made his debut in December 2009 in London already in a 1.60 m test and he finished with Eric van der Vleuten eighth. Of the fourteen Grand Prix he ran last year, he was classified as many as ten times in the top ten


----------



## volatis (17 February 2011)

I would look at something from Calido on a Lupicor mare, if not the old man himself. I was very impressed with his son Caskmoaker at Sprehe last weekend, and they also have a seriously scopey 3yo grandson called Coupe D'Or who is far better in the flesh than on their DVD and will be a corker in a year or 2. Neither of those two are particuarly big.

Of the stallions here I love Contendros (Contrendo x Drosselklang) as an up and coming star. Cheeky and sharp but a little rubber ball and a pussy cat in the box. Balou of course is everyones favourite, and they have Action breaker this season who has boundless scope. 

In the UK I really like the style of Super Trooper, Warrior, Don VHP among others. Very much depends on what you like in a horse yourself.


----------



## FRESHMAN (17 February 2011)

Anne GTI. You seem to be in the know regarding Verdi, so can I ask you if it is the same Verdi that was ridden by Michael V. D Vleuton a few years ago. I am thinking when he was a young rider. If so I seem to remember when I was at Nijhof I was told he had retired at a very young age. Do you know if I am imagining this from my distant past or maybe even different Stallion. I do have a 3yo by him out of a Burrgraaf mare. She is enormous but absolutely delightful to do. Hope you can set the record straight for me.


----------



## competitiondiva (17 February 2011)

If it hasn't been posted already check out meadow stud they have a few that maybe of interest, including Cash point, http://www.meadowstud.com/stallions.html interestingly they are now also standing a new boy 'Donder' 3 year old, with Caretino, Contender and Cor de la Bryere pedigree and licensed AES.


----------



## Anne_GTI (17 February 2011)

FRESHMAN said:



			Anne GTI. You seem to be in the know regarding Verdi, so can I ask you if it is the same Verdi that was ridden by Michael V. D Vleuton a few years ago. I am thinking when he was a young rider. If so I seem to remember when I was at Nijhof I was told he had retired at a very young age. Do you know if I am imagining this from my distant past or maybe even different Stallion. I do have a 3yo by him out of a Burrgraaf mare. She is enormous but absolutely delightful to do. Hope you can set the record straight for me.
		
Click to expand...

Michael van der Vleuten still rides him. Just last week his father Eric bought part of the stallion. Verdi is now owned by Team Nijhof/Cees v.d. Oetelaar/Eric van der Vleuten. Last time in the ring was 6-2-2011 in Offenburg. He's slowly prepared for the outdoorseason. 

I think you confuse Verdi with Padinus. He had been out of competition due to a capped hock. He was well on his way back to full recovery when he had a fatal accident on his way to the tredmill.


----------



## christine48 (18 February 2011)

volatis said:



			I would look at something from Calido on a Lupicor mare, if not the old man himself. I was very impressed with his son Caskmoaker at Sprehe last weekend, and they also have a seriously scopey 3yo grandson called Coupe D'Or who is far better in the flesh than on their DVD and will be a corker in a year or 2. Neither of those two are particuarly big.

Of the stallions here I love Contendros (Contrendo x Drosselklang) as an up and coming star. Cheeky and sharp but a little rubber ball and a pussy cat in the box. Balou of course is everyones favourite, and they have Action breaker this season who has boundless scope. 

In the UK I really like the style of Super Trooper, Warrior, Don VHP among others. Very much depends on what you like in a horse yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I was interested to see your comments on contendros. He too caught my eye on the DVD, looks athletic with an impressive jump. We have a Contendro mare which is so talented. We were thinking of putting another 3 yr old to Contendro, but Contendros's stud fee looks more realistic for an unproven mare.


----------



## volatis (18 February 2011)

Christine48 - he is well worth a gamble IMHO as he is really coming on with his new rider and I think will be aimed at the Bundeschampionate next season. He just has a lot of quality and personality, a rela rubber ball. I wouldnt use him on a quirky mare as he is already quite clever enough, but at both stallion shows over the last 2 weekends, and in the training beforehand he really impressed me, and I already liked him from seeing him around the yard


----------



## Escada2004 (18 February 2011)

UK based Stallions i would say Super Trooper De Ness or Argento then overseas, Balou Du Rouet, Toulon, Actionbreaker or Check In. I have a Toulon mare she is fab, my friend has a Check In colt who is very nice, my all time favorite is Balou Du Rouet who i will probably use on my Toulon mare when we are ready to breed from her and i am torn between Super Trooper and Argento for my Darco mare who we will breed fromi n a couple of years


----------



## FRESHMAN (19 February 2011)

Thanks Anne GTI. Can I pester you some more? Definitely not confused with Padinus as I know him, my other Burggraff x Número Uno mare had a fab foal by Padinus. In 2006 we bought a Burggraff mare in foal to Tangelo V D Zoothoeve. & foaled it down @ Nijhof. At the time we was competing close by @ took a look round the stallions. We choose Verdi as we had seen him out with Michael competing against my son in YR classes. I was certain Nijhof said Verdi had been retired to stud at approx 6/7yrs old. ( this was 2007) I really liked him & all the young stock they had, but was concerned if he had some injury ( or problem) to be retired to stud at such a young age. Then, voila he appeared at Olympia (I think) in 2009. I am really pleased if it is the same Verdi. It would appear it is.
Thanks for your help, if you can confirm or give more info I would be grateful


----------



## nomis (20 February 2011)

Navalgem said:



			Thanks for all the replies!

Lots of food for thought - Verdi is an interesting one as I considered him for her 3 years ago but as she was only small and a maiden I wanted a smaller stallion 1st time round.  I adore his breeding - Quidam de Revel x Landgraf I x Calypso I.  Anyone know anything about his competition record?

I've also had Kannan and Cicero Van Paemel mentioned to me.  Kannan's youngsters seem to be doing very well in young horse classes - I don't know much about Cicero.

I do really like El Thuder, I first saw him at his AES grading (he was my favourite of the day!) and have watched him at Scope, ER's Tam was stunning and what a fabulous temperament too.

These are some old pics of her taken in January of her 5th Year but closest thing I have to a conformation shot:










Click to expand...

Talking of Kannan. When I was in Lanaken I got speaking to a guy next to me who lives in Belgium. He has used Kannan a couple of times.  He said that this stallion can fairly produce the jumpers, and he is listed well in the WBFSH rankings, but that he would always get them x-rayed.  Then in the KWPN magazine In De Strengen a couple of weeks ago it mentioned that Kannan has recently been Approved by the KWPN but that his x-rays were not all clean and the stallion was found to have OCD.  The KWPN only recently relaxed its x-ray requirements for stallions, more so on stallions who have done well in the sport, but that if they do not have clean x-rays that the KWPN will also publicise this so that mare owners have all the information.  Obviously the KWPN would not approve him if he was not producing the results, but I guess mare owners will weigh up all the points.


----------



## cruiseline (20 February 2011)

nomis said:



			The KWPN only recently relaxed its x-ray requirements for stallions, more so on stallions who have done well in the sport, but that if they do not have clean x-rays that the KWPN will also publicise this so that mare owners have all the information.
		
Click to expand...

It would be beneficial to mare owners if you could point us in the direction of where the KWPN makes their findings public, please.


----------



## nomis (20 February 2011)

cruiseline said:



			It would be beneficial to mare owners if you could point us in the direction of where the KWPN makes their findings public, please.
		
Click to expand...

If you are a member of the KWPN then this information is available through their publications. I have not checked the English version of their website to see if it is on there. Another stallion is Bretton Woods (Johnson x De Niro) as his x-rays were not so good either, but has been Approved by the KWPN through his sport achievements.


----------



## cruiseline (20 February 2011)

Thanks nomis I will have a look, it is great to know this information is readily available for mare owners to check on.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 February 2011)

Just curious how many concerned about stallion OCD actually xray their mares? And then of course now the big fad is that OCD is not heritable. Sorry spent too many years galloping in the states to know that certain lines did indeed carry OCD. No not science but its there. I had my mare x-rayed and only use OCD free stallions. So far so good. And I know environmental factors play a roll too so that's my job. Horses can have OCD and it will never bother them which is why I'm guessing rules have been relaxed. Modern technologies mean it can be treated effectively. Still I try and start without the things I know. Did have my mare x-rayed before breeding.

Terri


----------



## Anne_GTI (23 February 2011)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Just curious how many concerned about stallion OCD actually xray their mares? And then of course now the big fad is that OCD is not heritable. Sorry spent too many years galloping in the states to know that certain lines did indeed carry OCD. No not science but its there. I had my mare x-rayed and only use OCD free stallions. So far so good. And I know environmental factors play a roll too so that's my job. Horses can have OCD and it will never bother them which is why I'm guessing rules have been relaxed. Modern technologies mean it can be treated effectively. Still I try and start without the things I know. Did have my mare x-rayed before breeding.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Most KWPN breeders have their mare X-rayed since it provides another title to the paper (Elite= Keur + PROK) 
All KWPN stallions are X-rayed before the Stallionshow in Den Bosch. And unless there are realy excellent quality/bloodlines/sportresults they never make it to Stegeren. They will strand in the thirth selection round. 

A couple of years ago there has been a research on OCD by the KWPN. Conclusion was that 25% of the OCD's were heritable. The other 75% was effected by enviromental factors. 800 yearlings of 20 different stallions were x-rayed. OCD on the knie was most heritable. (50%) 

Problem is that OCD can also occur on other joints which weren't x-rayed so the outcome isn't an insurance.

There's alot of hearsay about OCD but in black and white you can't find that information because nobody is interested in a defamation lawsuit.


----------



## Anne_GTI (23 February 2011)

FRESHMAN said:



			Thanks Anne GTI. Can I pester you some more? Definitely not confused with Padinus as I know him, my other Burggraff x Número Uno mare had a fab foal by Padinus. In 2006 we bought a Burggraff mare in foal to Tangelo V D Zoothoeve. & foaled it down @ Nijhof. At the time we was competing close by @ took a look round the stallions. We choose Verdi as we had seen him out with Michael competing against my son in YR classes. I was certain Nijhof said Verdi had been retired to stud at approx 6/7yrs old. ( this was 2007) I really liked him & all the young stock they had, but was concerned if he had some injury ( or problem) to be retired to stud at such a young age. Then, voila he appeared at Olympia (I think) in 2009. I am really pleased if it is the same Verdi. It would appear it is.
Thanks for your help, if you can confirm or give more info I would be grateful
		
Click to expand...

I can imagion Nijhof said that. But I'm 100% sure we are talking about the same Verdi. Earlier I mentioned part of Verdi been taken over from van den Oetelaar because the numbers resently bid for Verdi gave him nightmares. Eric took over part of the ownership to prevent sale abroad. He wouldn't do that if the stallion is going to be taken out of competition on a short notice.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 February 2011)

Navalgem said:



			.......

These are some old pics of her taken in January of her 5th Year but closest thing I have to a conformation shot:










Click to expand...

Navalgem,

Whilst it may well be the pics,  your mare really does seem to be very long backed.  That's as an aside.  

Have you seen the young horse Curtis?  He's with Di Lampard,  and we have a recipient mare carrying an embryo by him,  and out of a very good Intermediate mare.  He is a stunning,  and a very able young horse.

Alec.


----------



## Bedlam (23 February 2011)

What would thoughts be about Lauriston - he'd be near the top of my list?


----------

